# Alternate mishap tables



## Glacialis (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm working on two alternate sets of tables -- rather, have been for a few months. I don't know if I'll ever finish them, given unemployment and the like. But, I've got one that's a bit more harmful, and another that's a bit silly but with more descriptive events for each roll. I like the harmful/serious one better, although I suppose I could have just written the effects to be more solemn than dangerous.

Nah.

For the more harmful tables, I've altered X-4 to the following by reducing the Positive and Good ranges by 50% and increasing the Negative/Dreadful ranges by 50%.

 01-15: Banefully bad
 16-60: Negative
 61-80: Neutral/Miscellaneous
 81-95: Positive
96-100: Consistently good


Anyone else? I'll post what I have soon as I can dig them up...it's been a while, but I just remembered I had them.


----------

